# *2006 Nissan X-Trail*



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Nissan X-Trail










(Text & photos courtesy of Nissan Motor Co. Lmtd.)

*Three new versions*

Nissan’s multi award winning X-TRAIL takes a new direction from January 2006. Three different directions in fact. The SE model is now available with a package of features designed to make a family journey as happy as possible. And the best selling Sport version bows out to be replaced by the Columbia, produced in association with the American sportswear company, while the SVE and T-spec models are merged into a new Aventura variant. All are available with a new Euro IV version of Nissan’s popular dCi engine. Yet despite extra equipment, prices remain the same.

The 2006 X-TRAIL SE is available in three versions: 2.0-litre petrol two-wheel drive, and the 136PS 2.2-litre dCi engine (now Euro IV emissions compliant) with either two- or four-wheel drive. At £16,500, the X-TRAIL 2.0 SE 4x2 has already attracted customers from family estates and hatchbacks who like the style, practicality and driving position of a 4x4 but who don’t need the all weather and terrain mobility. For 2006, full body coloured bumpers and exterior trim join the standard equipment list which also includes 16” alloy wheels, climate control air conditioning, twin cooled can holders and flexible rear folding seat with wipe clean luggage area.

Its diesel fuelled front-wheel drive sister, the dCi SE, is even cleaner for 2006. It’s also a lot cleverer. On top of the 2.0 SE’s equipment roster, the dCi gets a new Family Pack giving buyers looking at five seater MPVs like the Ford Focus C-Max a genuine, funkier, SUV alternative. Behind mum and dad’s centre console there’s now a toy box with a scroll top lid and 12V power socket for game power. The rear centre armrest learns a new trick transforming itself into a table with fold out sides and two pull out cupholders at the drop of a hat. And hopefully not a carton of Ribena. There are extra roof mounted rear reading lights and the rear headrests gain ‘ears’ for extra head support when it’s time to turn the lights out. Finally the dCi SE gets its own unique seat trim. The most unusual bit, though, is its price: £18,100, the same as last year’s less family friendly model.

For an extra £1500, Nissan’s ALL MODE 4x4 can be added. It’s an electronic system which automatically engages four-wheel drive the moment a loss of traction is detected. For on road use, this means an X-TRAIL is more likely to retain traction when the weather is at its coldest.. And for off road use, the addition of a LOCK facility means an X-TRAIL 4x4 will keep going long after other cars have turned back.

The popular X-TRAIL Sport is no more. For 2006, it’s replaced with a new four-wheel drive version available with either the 2.2-litre dCi engine or a 2.5-litre 165PS petrol engine (with the option of automatic transmission) produced in association with the American sportswear company Columbia. Known for its rugged, high tech sports wear, the brand is a natural fit with the X-TRAIL. The Columbia has all the features of the out-going Sport (e.g. 17” alloys, large electric glass sunroof, six CD autochanger and roof spoiler) but gains Columbia trim, darkened rear side windows and electric folding door mirrors. Uniquely, all customers will also receive a Columbia jacket worth £300. Yet the Columbia carries the same price as last year’s Sport: £20,000 for the 2.5 and £21,000 for the dCi. Nissan’s Birdview™ DVD satellite navigation system, upgraded for 2006, is a £1200 option.

New for 2006 is the X-TRAIL Aventura which borrows its name from the best selling, Navara range topper. It replaces both the 2005 SVE and T-SPEC blending all the equipment of the former with almost all of the latter. So that means the SVE’s leather upholstery with electrically adjustable and heated front seats are retained but the four-wheel drive Aventura gains electronic stability programme with active brake LSD, xenon headlamps with washers, 17” alloy wheels, and DVD satellite navigation system with traffic management channel over the SVE.

The Aventura’s satellite navigation is now Nissan’s latest Birdview™ system first introduced on the larger Pathfinder SUV. Its graphical presentation makes it the easiest of satellite navigation systems to understand. Just as clear is that all this extra kit, worth around £2000, comes for free. Yes, the Aventura is the same price as last year’s SVE – the 2.5 is £22,000 and the 2.5 automatic or 2.2 dCi are both £23,000. All that’s missing from the outgoing T-SPEC is its roof mounted, country illuminating, ‘Safari’ lamps with roof rails that are now a £350 option. Nissan leaves it up to the customer to supply the adventure.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Thanks Terranismo, that is some nice info (on euro models).

I am not sure I like that head rest style with the side support.
But I do like the rear central fold out table/arm rest...

Pgames38, you have the 2006 edition, is the rear arm rest the same here in Canada?


----------

